# Radioamatierisms >  Rpu1

## edza135

Sveiki!Man ipasuma nonacis sads aparats.
Kam tas tika izmantots un cik vins ir verts?

----------


## Andrejs

kamēr neesi sačakarējis, atdod kādam kurš saprot - MaiklBlack,  Vikingam vai citam kurš spēj novērtēt vecus radio ::

----------


## Didzis

Aparāts ir interesants. Šis uztvērējs nav pat aprakstīts slavenajā grāmatā "Красные Уши", bet vērtība tam ir tikai vēsturiska. Mūsdienās vari nopirkt daudz kvalitatīvāku kabatā bāžamu uztvērēju ar ciparu skalu par smieklu naudu. Labāk tiešām atdod vai iemaini pret kautko cilvekam, kurš šitās mantas krāj.

----------


## krabis

Armijnieku aparāts, bet nekas sevišķs, tad jau Krots bija daudz krutāks

----------

